# Jr dragster



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

samotorsport said:


> So here we go,
> I plan on converting the jr. Dragster of my son to run electric,
> Over here in Europe there is no single electric Dragster yet, so we plan on beeing the first ones to do something like this.
> We don t run a championship, do runwhatyoubrung for the fun. Nevertheless we wanna build a competitive car , I ve see some cars on the internet , not much infos shared with them and a lot more than 10 years old, so for sure better technology available nowadays.
> ...


Hi Sam,
Check out: http://www.nedra.com/jr_dragsters.html

I think the organization is represented in Europe. 
Good luck,
major


----------



## samotorsport (May 23, 2020)

Thanks a lot , yes i ve seen this website before , i dont think they are active in Europe , we where on a couple races and all jr over here have alcohol engines for the moment . 
The cars i ve seen online are all dated 2010 approx , where all this ebike things were far from where they are today . 
The car is at 115 kg with a gas engine. The driver at 35 kg so 150 kg in total . 
I hope to use some „stock“ parts available. 
But i dont really know what they are capable to do


----------



## samotorsport (May 23, 2020)

By the way these are the 36v 500w rides i ve built already


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

Take a look at this thread about Jr dragsters, it may be helpful.

https://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=190610


----------



## Frank (Dec 6, 2008)

Jegs sells kits here in the U. S. which may help your plan. One of the guys at our local track has one with the Impulse 9 and he just built another using the Hyper 9.

Jegs.com 

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## samotorsport (May 23, 2020)

Wow there i gonna have a lot to read 😉 thanks for that. 
Yes i ve seen the Kits , but they are a different level and a price class i cant play in . But allways good to get an idea for sure . 
I am still in contact with the local clubs to see if they would even accept us with one of those .


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

samotorsport said:


> Wow there i gonna have a lot to read 😉 thanks for that.
> Yes i ve seen the Kits , but they are a different level and a price class i cant play in . But allways good to get an idea for sure .
> I am still in contact with the local clubs to see if they would even accept us with one of those .


Hi - I had thought that a 9 inch motor would be too big for your dragster - but if it's NOT too big and heavy then you should get hold of a used 9 inch forklift motor
They go for about $100 to $200 dollars - weigh about 60 kg 

I suggest using a Paul & Sabrina controller 

I'm using an 11 inch motor - Hitachi - in my road legal two seater and I'm hitting 96 mph at the end of the 1/8th mile


----------



## John Metric (Feb 26, 2009)

To give you a little idea on power. 
The first JEGS dragster driveline Lonestar sponsored for a $1 fee.
We installed a 9" Netgain Impulse motor, a Zilla 1K and a Lonstar Sleeper Cell pack.
The driver was 16 then 17 then 18, he was about 160lbs.
the car weighed 401lbs
They ran 7.9 all day long at 85mph.
Their settings were about 750 motor amps and about 96 motor volts.
for about 100 battery horsepower peak. Minus efficiency it was probably 80-85% peak horsepower.

So scale your final total weight from those numbers and select for your drivers expected performance level.


----------

